# Virtual Floppy Drive v2.1



## Curious Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

*Virtual Floppy Drive v2.1*
This is a virtual floppy drive for Windows NT / 2000 / XP

You can mount a floppy image file as a virtual floppy drive and directly access the contents -- view, edit, rename, delete or create files on a virtual floppy, format a virtual floppy, launch a program on a virtual floppy... almost anything you can do with a real floppy.

Major changes since 2.0 RC:

Save virtual floppy image into files.

You can save modified RAM disk image into files or save mounted file image into different files.

Now you can specify either 3.5" or 5.25" for 640KB, 720KB and 1.2MB media.

Now you can specify media size diffent from the actual file size.
For example, you can mount a 1.44MB image as a 1.2MB media, or you can use image files with surplus data at the end which some floppy backup programs create.

Now you can change the driver start method without reinstalling the driver.

VFD.EXE command line options to suppress prompting.
Now you can run your batch file without interruption.

VFD.EXE interactive console.

Removed the Mount Manager support on Windows 2000 and later.
It was causing a problem that once the driver is stopped it cannot restart until the system is rebooted.


Homepage:

*chitchat.at.infoseek.co.jp/vmware/vfd.html 



Download:

*chitchat.at.infoseek.co.jp/vmware/vfd21-050404.zip


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 28, 2005)

Can we use it as a bootable folppy?


----------



## rajat22 (Oct 28, 2005)

> Can we use it as a bootable folppy?



This is a very valid question . Can anyone help?

If any floppy drive is gone for ever (like mine  ) Can I use it in place of my dead drive???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 28, 2005)

rajat22 said:
			
		

> > Can we use it as a bootable folppy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how can a virtual floppy drive be used widout actually loading that software? and to load that software you need to boot into windows!!! this this is senseless! no u can't use it to boot! 

this is something like VirtualCD.


----------



## shakti (Oct 29, 2005)

i Am Not Able To Download The Source.
So What To Do?
Plz Help


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 29, 2005)

Question.....
Why would someone want a virtual floppy drive?


----------

